#kubuntu-council 2018-05-07
<tsimonq2> valorie: How's the lawn looking?
<tsimonq2> Have any dandelions popped up? :)
<valorie> YES
<valorie> but they are gone as of now
<valorie> :-)
<tsimonq2> \o/
<valorie> the battle never ends
<tsimonq2> Did you count? ;P
<valorie> lol
<valorie> uh, I was mostly raking little branches and a million fir cones
<valorie> one wheelbarrow full
<valorie> the dandelions were a sideshow
<valorie> maybe 20
<tsimonq2> Hah.
<valorie> tricksy little plants, hiding under the grass
<tsimonq2> Well, how often do you mow?
<valorie> couple of times per week now
<valorie> until the rain stops and so does the grass
<tsimonq2> Ah.
<valorie> the warmer the nights, the faster it grows
<valorie> and with a human powered mower, you don't want to let it get long
<tsimonq2> Yes, you have that pesky rain problem in the Pacific NorthWest...
<tsimonq2> hehe, right.
<valorie> it's not a *problem*
<valorie> it's why it's so pretty here!
<tsimonq2> hehe
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> https://nm.debian.org/process/485
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> If no Debian Developer objects in the next 24 hours, I will be a Debian Maintainer.
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> That means that any DD can grant me upload access to any package in the archive.
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> With the exception of new packages.
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php/73525-Enjoying-18-04?goto=newpost
<valorie> tsimonq2: which two DDs did you get to sign your key?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @valorie, I got one DD to sign, noahm
<wxl> speaking of signing, we ever going to finish our keysigning, valorie ?
#kubuntu-council 2018-05-08
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> OH wait wxl
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Noah signed your key too, right?
<wxl> HE TOTALLY DID OMGERD
<valorie> what do we need to finish?
<valorie> I know I wasn't paying attention
<valorie> at ALL
<valorie> but ?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/8hs3j0/who_controls_glibc/?utm_source=reddit-android
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Hmmmm
<valorie> interesting discussion
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> Cosmic Cuttlefish
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1521
<wxl> that's gonna be one trippy shirt
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> YES
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> XD
<valorie> cuttlefish is one guess I had not heard
<valorie> ok, off to celebrate birthday with the fam
<valorie> leaving all the interesting conversations
#kubuntu-council 2018-05-10
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> https://news.softpedia.com/news/lubuntu-kubuntu-xubuntu-might-also-drop-support-for-new-32-bit-installations-521079.shtml
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Yep.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> My proposal.
<valorie> :(
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> So you want to support it for the next five years?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I certainly done.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> *don't
<valorie> with everyone else dropping it I'm feeling more like keeping it
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I think it's the right move.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Five years is a long time.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> And as time goes on, we'll see less and less testers.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> But we either get rid of it now, and support it for the next three years, or support it for the next five (to take it until 20.04) and perhaps seven for some issues.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk What are your thoughts on the matter?
<valorie> where does the 5 and 7 year figure come from?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> We either remove it now or we have to take it all the way to 20.04.
<valorie> why?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> And release 20.04 with i386.
<valorie> again, why?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Because we can't abandon users on an unsupported upgrade path.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> If they upgrade to 19.04 and we decide to do it then, for example, they're stuck.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> They have to reinstall the LTS to get any support.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> This is the perfect time go to through with this.
<valorie> ah, got it
<valorie> well, please propose this to the Council
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Five for our support, seven for general community support (still my department), by the way.
<valorie> this is a huge move, imo
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I will. But it's either all or nothing.
<valorie> I know that it is harder for ME to get testers
<valorie> how much extra work is it for you?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> And either way, @acheronuk and myself know how much work it actually takes. So in my opinion, it should be a vote of the active Kubuntu Ninjas.
<valorie> acheronuk: how much work for you?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @valorie, You have to have testing validation for i386 to convert your bases for SRUs. … Plus, with autopkgtests erratically failing sometimes, it is a PITA to maintain any extra arch.
<valorie> ah
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Argh, cover your bases I mean.
<valorie> all your bases
<valorie> lol
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> ALL YOUR BASE ARE BELONG TO US
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> lol
<valorie> there ya go
<valorie> it's a bit threadbare by now, that meme
<acheronuk> I would like to follow suit and drop it :(
<valorie> I think I'm in the minority, and I will follow the majority
<acheronuk> we could probably squeeze out another release, but at some point I fear we would come unstuck. as remarked, the LTS is the right time to cut it off if we are going to
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Right.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk: Do you think it's worth sparking a discussion, or should we JFDI?
<valorie> we at least have to announce
<valorie> I've spent a lot of time in the past year or so getting testers
<acheronuk> valorie: that is very much appreciated, and will still be needed for 18.04 point releases
<valorie> true that
<valorie> that makes me feel less like I'm letting people down
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, will discussion solve the issues with i386?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, No. But I don't want some people to throw a fit.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Dubnom
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Grrrrrr
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> *Dunno
<IrcsomeBot> * tsimonq2 relies heavily on autocorrect...
<valorie> some will throw a fit, no matter what
<valorie> better to be up-front about the issues
<acheronuk> who will throw a fit?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2 any response form xubuntu?
<valorie> someone will, because FOSS
<valorie> probably someone who has never done one lick of work
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @valorie, Yeah.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Not yet, just asked.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> By the way, I'm now officially a member of the Ubuntu Developer Membership Board.
<valorie> congratulations, tsimonq2
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Thanks!
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Yes, I was shocked how good Kubuntu is. Gnome looks nice but the lack of configurability is a show stopper for many power users.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, twitter? or somewher else?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> hackernews about the switch to GNOME for Ubuntu 18.04
<valorie> ahoneybun: so why did popOS go with gnome?
<valorie> they wanted lack of configurability for simplification?
<wxl> i think because what's-his-name is tight with the gnome folks
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> who?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @valorie, Because GNOME is cool?
<valorie> um
<valorie> no
<valorie> lol
<wxl> dang aaron you're right at the top of the about us
<wxl> also the ian-caught-in-the-headlights pic is pretty rad
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I think it is because of my name or something.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> aa brings me at the top of a lot of things.
<wxl> s/what's-his-name/sriram/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> valorie I do think GNOME is cool
<wxl> (who's NOT on the about us oddly)
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> wxl you'll see Sri is not on the about us any more.
<wxl> does that mean what i think it does? :(
<valorie> well, that's good since you have to support it
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> his position was removed so yea sadly.
<wxl> oh man that's terrible
<valorie> bool
<valorie> -l
<wxl> NEVER REMOVE COMMUNITY MANAGERS
<wxl> that's the first rule of open source
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Well his position before he was removed was not Community Manager.
<valorie> ok, I posted on softpedia
<valorie> tsimonq2: please forward your email to ubuntu-devel to the k-deve and user lists
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @valorie, Link to Softpedia?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @valorie, Which email specifically? Link?
<valorie> the announcement or whatever seems appropriate
<valorie> I'm working on a dot story right now, but I promise to engage on the list and support the decision
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> About i386 you mean?
<valorie> yes
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ah. Right. OK.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @tsimonq2 is there a way to get my email sent to the list about the new installer mark wants to make?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun, Why are you asking me? ;) … I'd ask in #ubuntu-devel. Maybe cjwatson.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Because I'm not using IRC right now.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> personally they should use either Calamares or the new Elementary/Pop OS installer.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun, They won't use Calamares because that's not GTK.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> The new Pop installer would be coooool
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> It's Vala and Rust so.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> It's cool automatically.
<acheronuk> valorie: what are you writing, where?
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: same to you
 * wxl answers for valorie: "words, here"
<valorie> acheronuk: trying to make the Dot story about welcoming GSoC students finally get published
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Nothing yet. I'm enjoying beef roast and mashed potatoes.
<valorie> about killed myself finishing it a week ago, but there it sits
<acheronuk> valorie: oh, so not about i386. I misread
<valorie> well, since Simon is pushing this, he should announce unless you want to
<valorie> and I will be supportive in spite of my sadness
<wxl> kubuntu's officially joining the massacre of innocent 32 bit kittens/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Can we pleaaaaase be official with Lubuntu too?
<valorie> wxl: way to make me feel worse
<valorie> poor dead kittens
<valorie> lol
<wxl> blame cjwatson for making me less likely to say yes @tsimonq2
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> ^_^
<tsimonq2> valorie, acheronuk: #ubuntu-flavors is now a thing.
<valorie> there
#kubuntu-council 2018-05-11
<MichaelTunnell> would Kubuntu be interested in being a ".Org Sponsor" for South East Linux Fest (SELF) for only $50. http://www.southeastlinuxfest.org/?page_id=54 || http://www.southeastlinuxfest.org/pdfs/SELF-2018-Prospectus.pdf
<MichaelTunnell> it would be cool in general to support a Linux Fest but also they will put Kubuntu on the website and promote on social media.
<tsimonq2> That would be sweeeeeeeeeeet.
<valorie> woot, MichaelTunnell is here!
<MichaelTunnell> :D
<valorie> tsimonq2: are you interested in going to SELF?
<MichaelTunnell> the only caveat is the table allocation as we wouldn't have anyone to attend it
<tsimonq2> valorie: Flight and hotel are already booked...
<valorie> !
<tsimonq2> MONTHS ago. :)
<tsimonq2> I'm already going to SELF.
<tsimonq2> And MichaelTunnell knows this. :P
<valorie> would you have time or energy to do a table though
<MichaelTunnell> indeed
<tsimonq2> mhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<tsimonq2> dunno
<valorie> is there anyone else we could rope into helping?
<tsimonq2> Aaron will be there.
<valorie> right, but he'll be super-busy
<valorie> and working
<MichaelTunnell> we could possibly do it without a table. I dont know but we could ask
<MichaelTunnell> the promotion Kubuntu could do about sponsoring and the promotion from the fest about Kubuntu could be beneficial regardless
<valorie> sure
<valorie> I would have no problem spending the money personally
<valorie> I'm going to contact them now to ask how to just send the money personally on behalf of Kubuntu
<MichaelTunnell> sounds good and also talk to them about the table issue
<valorie> yes, mentioning that
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> valorie I'm going on my own so I won't man the system76 booth if there is one.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> BTW I approve of the funds to send to SELF from the Kubuntu funds.
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> @MichaelTunnell, +1 We should do that
<valorie> ahoneybun: ah!
<valorie> so are you interested in tabling?
<valorie> I can send the last of my stickers
<valorie> we should buy some more
<acheronuk> we have sticker?
<acheronuk> s
<valorie> I bought stickers last year and offered to send them to anyone who wanted some
<valorie> hmm, maybe two years ago
<valorie> I sent some to genii I think
<valorie> and..... dunno
<valorie> ovidiu maybe
<valorie> the rest I've given away at fests
<acheronuk> hmmm. now I have a vague memory......
<valorie> well, they just live in the closet most of the time
<valorie> lol
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> valorie I could help out when needed.
<valorie> so to catch you up, I've enquired as to how to pay for org sponsorship which gets us a place in the program
<valorie> it also gets us a table but I said we probably wouldn't need one
<valorie> but I can change my mind I suppose
<valorie> MichaelTunnell will be there, and so will tsimonq2
<valorie> I suppose we could get a couple of conf.packs from Ubuntu
<valorie> it's up to those of you who are going
<tsimonq2> I'd rather not.
<valorie> it does pin you down
<valorie> and otoh gaves you a base
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @tsimonq2 rather not what?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> valorie it may be a good idea to have one maybe? I mean with 3 people we can rotate around well enough.
<valorie> between the three of you decide, and I'll see if they responded to me
<MichaelTunnell> I can't promise any time unfortunately. I am doing a talk on Saturday, helping Noah with Ask Noah Show sometime Saturday, potentially recording another a podcast or 2 on Sunday, potentially getting content for my channel. I can help out occasionally when applicable but unfortunately I wouldn't be available most of the time.
<valorie> unless another kubuntu-ite is attending, sounds like not enough people
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> valorie just send some kubuntu stickers and shirts then lol
<valorie> shirts?
<valorie> the only kubuntu shirt I had, I gave to Scarlett
<valorie> oh, I take that back
<valorie> I have a buttondown
<valorie> which.... I didn't even wear at LFNW, boo me
<valorie> I can send you some stickers aaron if you will share them
<valorie> I think tsimonq2 didn't take any with him
<MichaelTunnell> if you send stickers to ahoneybun then he can give me some to give out as well :)
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Yes this is true.
<valorie> exactly, MichaelTunnell
<valorie> I'll dig them out of the closet in a bit and see how many are left
<valorie> I'm find with sending them all and then re-ordering before SeaGL
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Sounds like a plan valorie.
#kubuntu-council 2018-05-12
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun, I don't want to do a booth if I'll be the only one there.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Of course.
<valorie> I've done a table by myself and it is not very much fun
<valorie> and actually not that effective
#kubuntu-council 2020-05-04
<keithzg[m]> Very cool news :)
#kubuntu-council 2020-05-07
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> Hi KC, can anyone with access to our Twitter account please retweet this. … https://twitter.com/KubuntuF/status/1258139722276319233?s=20
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> done
<valorie> @Sick_Rimmit dang it man, how is it you have no access to Twitter?
<valorie> do you want it?
<valorie> if so will PM you the password
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> That would be very helpful 🥰
<valorie> got it?
<valorie> in tg
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I'm guessing that was Rick?
<valorie> @ahoneybun what was rik?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> A new login into twitter.
<valorie> aha
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> It's me 😁
<valorie> Rik rt'd the kfocus tweet
<valorie> and @Sick_Rimmit now has access
<valorie> dunno why not before
<valorie> we should be a bit more active than we have been
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> Alright, I'll try to engage a bit in tweetiverse
<valorie> cool
<valorie> images are powerful, even if just screenshots
<valorie> and the spinning gear always gets lots of rts
#kubuntu-council 2020-05-08
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/UfHrpVd2/file_29125.pdf
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> Hi KC, press release targeting business, sci/tech enterprise.
